# O tell me the truth about love (la Verità, vi prego, sull'amore)



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Dicono alcuni che Amore è un bambino,
e alcuni che è un uccello,
alcuni che manda avanti il mondo,
e alcuni che è un'assurdità,
e quando ho domandato al mio vicino,
che aveva tutta l'aria di sapere,
sua moglie si è seccata e ha detto che non era il caso, no.
Assomiglia a una coppia di pigiami,
o al salame dove non c'è da bere?
Per l'odore può ricordare i lama,
o avrà un profumo consolante?
È pungente a toccarlo, come un pruno,
o lieve come morbido piumino?
È tagliente o ben liscio lungo gli orli?
Ditemi la verità, sull'amore.
I manuali di storia ce ne parlano
in qualche noticina misteriosa,
ma è un argomento assai comune
a bordo delle navi da crociera;
ho trovato che vi si accenna nelle cronache dei suicidi,
e l'ho visto persino scribacchiato sul retro degli orari ferroviari.
Ha il latrato di un alsaziano a dieta
o il bum-bum di una banda militare?
Si può farne una buona imitazione su una sega
o uno Steinway da concerto?
Quando canta alle feste, è un finimondo?
Apprezzerà soltanto roba classica?
Smetterà se si vuole un po' di pace?
Ditemi la verità, sull'amore.
Sono andato a guardare nel bersò;
lì non c'era mai stato;
ho esplorato il Tamigi a Maidenhead,
e poi l'aria balsamica di Brighton.
Non so che cosa mi cantasse il merlo,
o che cosa mi dicesse il tulipano,
ma non era nascosto nel pollaio,
e non era nemmeno sotto il letto.
Sa fare delle smorfie straordinarie?
Sull'altalena soffre di vertigini?
Passerà tutto il suo tempo alle corse,
o strimpellando corde sbrindellate?
Avrà idee personali sul denaro?
È un buon patriota o mica tanto?
Ne racconta di allegre, anche se spinte?
Ditemi la verità, sull'amore.
Quando viene, verrà senza avvisare,
proprio mentre mi sto frugando il naso?
Busserà la mattina alla mia porta,
o là sul bus mi pesterà un piede?
Accadrà come quando cambia il tempo?
Sarà cortese o spiccio il suo saluto?
Metterà in subbuglio la mia vita tutta insieme?
Ditemi la verità, sull'amore.
*

Wystan Hugh Auden


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

_"Apprezzerà soltanto roba classica?" _è la mia preferita. Mi fa spuntare un gran sorriso


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Mi è svanita la magia appena ho capito che "amore" era riferito ad una persona, non ad un concetto.
Peccato.


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt4483 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi è svanita la magia appena ho capito che "amore" era riferito ad una persona, non ad un concetto.
> Peccato.


No no, rileggi bene! Anche se alcuni versi possono far pensare che si stia riferendo ad una persona in particolare, in realtà sta parlando in tono scherzoso del serissimo argomento Amore


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4487 ha detto:
			
		

> No no, rileggi bene! Anche se alcuni versi possono far pensare che si stia riferendo ad una persona in particolare, in realtà sta parlando in tono scherzoso del serissimo argomento Amore


Mah, l'impressione iniziale pare quella, ma poi i riferimenti alla persona sono troppo forti.
Ok, sono un rompiballe.......


----------

